# Hello from Washington USA!



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I used to have an account here, but I've decided to create a new one. Back in 2011 and early 2012, I didn't have very good practices and saw lots of health problems in my mice. Rereading my old accounts posts, I have noticed how much frustration I must have caused all of you answering my posts. I am very sorry about that.

Anyway, I have become a much more educated, ethical breeder who has better husbandry than ever before. My mice have shown a drastic improvement in health in the past year or so as well. I hope to rejoin this community with more positive posts  My mousery used to be called Sierra Mousery, but I have changed the name to Twitching Whiskers Mousery hence my username. TWM is located on the west coast in Washington state!

This year I would like to start breeding more for type, and maybe acquire some exhibition mice from other breeders. I -really- want to start working with some high quality show mice, and have been learning as much as I can about breeding for type. I already try to pick the mice from my litters with the biggest ears, thick tail set ons, long tails and the bigger mice. I also cull litters now, usually to under 6 babies.

I look forward to rejoining the forum, thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome back


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and a warm welcome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome back, its good to hear that you have learnt alot from the advice given on this forum and taken appropriate action within your mousery for the better of the mice.

I am a relative newcomer to this forum and found it to be the best with totally unbiased advice given freely by those more experienced breeders.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome back


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Why thank you everyone!



pro-petz said:


> Welcome back, its good to hear that you have learnt alot from the advice given on this forum and taken appropriate action within your mousery for the better of the mice.
> 
> I am a relative newcomer to this forum and found it to be the best with totally unbiased advice given freely by those more experienced breeders.


Yes, I have learned a lot from this site and hope to keep learning!


----------

